# Substitute for Orijen Regional Red



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello all!
I´m giving Orijen RR to My dog, along with raw meat, with amazing results.
Unfortunatly this kibble is now out of stock in my area. Can anyone give my another option that can be similar to Orijen RR??
I appreciate your help!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Either another flavour of Origin or Acana?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Evo Red Meat is pretty close. Or you could try another flavor of Orijen.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Either another flavour of Origin or Acana?


Other flavours don´t have Red meat. I´ve given to him other flavours but the problem is that he seems to be alergic to chicken.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Evo Red Meat is pretty close. Or you could try another flavor of Orijen.


Unfortunately i can´t find Evo in Portugal neither in Spain 
I will search in France websites if i can find some.
Thanks!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Acana, Ranchlands !! Exactly like Red, just a little less meat, it is new so it might not be out over there yet. Natures variety Beef Meal & Barley Medley. Merrick's Cowboy Cook Out. Timberwolf has some formula's you might like. I wouldn't touch any product made by p & g !!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I wouldn't touch any product made by p & g !!!!


I'm curious... why not?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Acana, Ranchlands !! Exactly like Red, just a little less meat, it is new so it might not be out over there yet. Natures variety Beef Meal & Barley Medley. Merrick's Cowboy Cook Out. Timberwolf has some formula's you might like. I wouldn't touch any product made by p & g !!!!


Wow! that´s awsome! i didn´t know about Acana Ranchlands! Thanks for that information! I will contact my supplier to see if he can that ASAP.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I 2nd the Ranchlands if you can't get the EVO red meat. I have it lined up next in our rotation.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I'm curious... why not?


Well, P&G does still test their cosmetic products and things on animals, so there's that.

As mentioned, Acana's Ranchlands is pretty dang close, minus the wild boar. But the Grasslands formula is a lamb and duck base, and does not have any chicken.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

A decent food avaliable in Europe is Oliver's. Not as good as Orijen and Acana, but if you have trouble finding Ranchlands or Grasslands, then Oliver's Lamb formula might be somewhat interesting. I think they have free shipping to Portugal...

OLIVER'S Petfood Welcome pet food, dog, cat, food, breeder

Too bad zooplus doesn't seem to deliver to Portugal, but they do deliver to Spain... They have Orijen and Acana.

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.com


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> Well, P&G does still test their cosmetic products and things on animals, so there's that.
> 
> As mentioned, Acana's Ranchlands is pretty dang close, minus the wild boar. *But the Grasslands *formula is a lamb and duck base, and does not have any chicken.


The grassland has high calcium content for my puppie, that why i can not buy it...


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> A decent food avaliable in Europe is Oliver's. Not as good as Orijen and Acana, but if you have trouble finding Ranchlands or Grasslands, then Oliver's Lamb formula might be somewhat interesting. I think they have free shipping to Portugal...
> 
> OLIVER'S Petfood Welcome pet food, dog, cat, food, breeder
> 
> ...


Hi! Zooplus does ship to Portugal, i buy all the stuff from them But they are out of stock of Orijen RR and they don´t have Acana Ranchlands. And Don´t comercialize EVO.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

BRT said:


> Hi! Zooplus does ship to Portugal, i buy all the stuff from them But they are out of stock of Orijen RR and they don´t have Acana Ranchlands. And Don´t comercialize EVO.


Weird, they don't list Portugal in their list of countries they deliver to, at least I can't see Portugal there. Plus, as far as I can see, the big bags of Regional Red are avaliable. Yeah, it seems like Ranchlands isn't in Europe yet, it took a while for RR to get here, so it doesn't surprise me. With the P&G buyout, perhaps EVO will come to Europe in the future. After all, their other other petfood brands are avaliable here. So to us Europeans the P&G buyout might actually be a good thing, lol.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

What about Instinct? Nature's Variety Instinct: Beef Meal & Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Totally off topic, but Sam Wu you have a very striking, beautiful dog.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Weird, they don't list Portugal in their list of countries they deliver to, at least I can't see Portugal there. Plus, as far as I can see, the big bags of Regional Red are avaliable. Yeah, it seems like Ranchlands isn't in Europe yet, it took a while for RR to get here, so it doesn't surprise me. With the P&G buyout, perhaps EVO will come to Europe in the future. After all, their other other petfood brands are avaliable here. So to us Europeans the P&G buyout might actually be a good thing, lol.


I just noticed you are from Sweden! I love your country and your people. I work for IKEA in Portugal. I buy from zooplus.*es*


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

xellil said:


> Totally off topic, but Sam Wu you have a very striking, beautiful dog.


Thank you! I attribute his good looks to good nutrition.


----------

